
Playing 20 Questions Using a Brain-to-Brain Interface - vishnuks
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0137303
======
dang
We changed the URL from [http://www.kurzweilai.net/first-brain-to-brain-
telepathy-com...](http://www.kurzweilai.net/first-brain-to-brain-telepathy-
communication-via-the-internet) to the original source that it points to.

